# $59,084



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I saw a article on Yahoo regarding jobs with starting pay over $50,000. Vets were included with a average starting salary of $59,084.

I noticed for the past few years a visit to the vets office is almost more expensive than a visit to a family medical doctor.:-({|=


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

Are you aware of the shear size of their debt after graduating from vet school? It's the same size as someone coming out of med school only they don't make near as much money after graduating. Why should you expect someone with at least 8 years of school, some have 12 years, to work for less? Just because they work on animals they should work for free? Their equipment costs the same as it the same as in the medical profession, although they get older used stuff when possible to help with the cost, and animals generally don't have insurance to pay for things and most vets do an awful lot of care for free either because their clients stiff them on the bill or they take pity on people that can't pay and let the bill go.

Yes, it's seems expensive to go to the vet, but it's nothing compared to a real medical bill for people that don't have insurance. Be glad if your vet has better equipment and better staff as that generally will mean better care for your pets and a somewhat higher bill. My dogs get the best care I can get for them and I will cry about the bill later.

You will rarely see a vet living in luxury, while medical doctors frequently do. 

Elaine and the herd


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Elaine- Nowhere in my post was I complaining. It was simply a comment regarding starting salary and the fact that vet visits now seem to cost as much as medical doctor visits. 

I even attached a boo hoo symbol after my post so it would not be taken as a complaint. I was lamenting the fact that vet costs are rising so much in recent years.

My vet lives in a pricey lake front house. More power to him. He's a great vet.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The US medical industry (and its schooling no doubt) is just flat out expensive, vet or people. Other countries seem to manage equally well for less money.

Not complaining either, just observation.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Elaine Matthys said:


> Are you aware of the shear size of their debt after graduating from vet school? It's the same size as someone coming out of med school only they don't make near as much money after graduating. Why should you expect someone with at least 8 years of school, some have 12 years, to work for less? Just because they work on animals they should work for free? Their equipment costs the same as it the same as in the medical profession, although they get older used stuff when possible to help with the cost, and animals generally don't have insurance to pay for things and most vets do an awful lot of care for free either because their clients stiff them on the bill or they take pity on people that can't pay and let the bill go.
> 
> Yes, it's seems expensive to go to the vet, but it's nothing compared to a real medical bill for people that don't have insurance. Be glad if your vet has better equipment and better staff as that generally will mean better care for your pets and a somewhat higher bill. My dogs get the best care I can get for them and I will cry about the bill later.
> 
> ...


Give the guy a break all he said was its expensive to go to the vets.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i think the point is a non-starter. we're here to talk about working dogs, not how much money i make, my sister makes, etc. go to PDB if you want to start this nonsense.

otherwise--how's your dog workin'??


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

ann freier said:


> i think the point is a non-starter. we're here to talk about working dogs, not how much money i make, my sister makes, etc. go to PDB if you want to start this nonsense.
> 
> otherwise--how's your dog workin'??


Do you need a hug ??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

[Mod note: He means Ann not Gerry]
Hey Gerry, tough day? At least it was dog related. The Canine Lounge doesn't even have to be dog related.

My dogs are fine. Yours?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I saw a article on Yahoo regarding jobs with starting pay over $50,000. Vets were included with a average starting salary of $59,084.
> 
> I noticed for the past few years a visit to the vets office is almost more expensive than a visit to a family medical doctor.:-({|=


Veterinary doctors are the single profession that has such a strong negative correlation with how much school we have to go through with our incomes. I'll have ~120K in debt by the time I get done in just under 3 years. My out of state classmates will be over 200K in debt. We have to learn just as much as medical students do (and arguably more, with the many species differences...we even learn quite a bit of comparative physiology, anatomy, and pathology of the human!). 11 years after high school, I will have two bachelors degrees, a masters degree in biology, and a doctor of veterinary medicine degree. I am sorry, but I'm *not* getting paid the same as some middle manager. If you want to do a residency and become a board certified in surgery or internal medicine (which requires 4 years of vet school, 1-2 year internship, 3 year residency, pretty much the same as a MD surgeon), the average salary for that is 140-180K. Exact same set of skills that an MD has. Guess how much they get paid? Two or three times as much...at least!! 

Have you ever had to go to your dentist without insurance? How about your eye doctor? I had my teeth cleaned recently (no x-rays, no frills, no nothing because I currently don't have dental insurance) for $75 for the cleaning and the exam and a whole 5 minutes with the dentist. An eye exam plus a contacts exam just cost me $75 at Sam's Club, which is the very cheapest I could find, as I don't have vision insurance either. 

You do want your vet to have the best equipment, technology, up to date information possible, yes? Ultrasounds cost 20K+. Digital x-rays cost 60-250K easy. Even a used pulse oximeter is like $500! Where do you think that money comes from if you're in private practice? I shadowed a single doctor mixed practice rural vet in Versailles, MO (said "Vur Sails, Missourah" :roll: ) and it cost him $150 an hour just to run the place! Remember this next time you go to your private practice doc down the street...you're not just paying the vet, you're paying the techs, the assistants, the kennel staff, the receptionists, the office manager, the lawyer, the accountant, etc. It is a business! Yes, there are some vets out there who charge $400-500 for a neuter or who push a ton of BS vaccinations because it's profitable. But I sure won't. I will be honest, ethical, AND charge fairly for my skills and services. But we are NOT in this profession to make a crap load of money for some extravagant lifestyles. I would have gone to medical school instead...or business school if I wanted to make money! 

Just because they are animals doesn't mean the medical skills and surgical skills are any different than a medical doctor. Heck, how many surgeries does your family practice doctor do? Just for that, I'm changing my signature...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> i think the point is a non-starter. we're here to talk about working dogs, not how much money i make, my sister makes, etc. go to PDB if you want to start this nonsense.
> 
> otherwise--how's your dog workin'??


I'm sorry, are you a moderator?? Is there something i don't know?

I didn't think so... this forum does cater to non-dog topics and idle chit chat. This post might be in the wrong section, but if you don't want to read it then don't read it. Easy.

Thread moved to Canine Lounge.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My post "Hey Gerry" should have read Hey Ann. OOPS! Sorry Gerry.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

No problem Lee, I knew what you meant.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I'm sorry, are you a moderator?? Thread moved to Canine Lounge.


 
nope , not a moderator, that's JMO, i have one just like everyone else here. didnt realize it was offensive or whatever.

yeah lee, i could use a hug


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

No worries, Ann. Gerry gets credit for offering the hug.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Elaine Matthys said:


> Are you aware of the shear size of their debt after graduating from vet school? It's the same size as someone coming out of med school only they don't make near as much money after graduating. Why should you expect someone with at least 8 years of school, some have 12 years, to work for less? Just because they work on animals they should work for free? Their equipment costs the same as it the same as in the medical profession, although they get older used stuff when possible to help with the cost, and animals generally don't have insurance to pay for things and most vets do an awful lot of care for free either because their clients stiff them on the bill or they take pity on people that can't pay and let the bill go.
> 
> Yes, it's seems expensive to go to the vet, but it's nothing compared to a real medical bill for people that don't have insurance. Be glad if your vet has better equipment and better staff as that generally will mean better care for your pets and a somewhat higher bill. My dogs get the best care I can get for them and I will cry about the bill later.
> 
> ...


*sigh* Okay, I will complain a little, but mostly I just have a comment.....but first.....I understand the whole debt thing and all of that. 

I do not mind paying good money for a GOOD vet. I have seen a lot of crap vets that charge outrageous prices. The vet here in my town is S-P-E-N-D-Y and does not even have X-ray capabilities, plus animals D-I-E under his care.....I drive 1 to 8 hours to a few GREAT vets that are cheaper than the dork here in town. 

Anything major and I travel to the Ft Collins, CO vet school.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Not trying to hijack the thread or get off topic, just want to know which vet schools are considered the best.

Terry


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

You mean there are other vet schools than Texas A&M?

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> You mean there are other vet schools than Texas A&M?
> 
> DFrost


Not many.

Of the 28, the ones usually on most "best of" lists that news magazines do, besides Texas A&M, are UC Davis (often #1), Ohio State, Michigan State, U. of Wisconsin at Madison, and some others that I can find if you want.

Tufts is not usually on these top-ten-type lists, but excels (I think) in related services and in info.


P.S. Just personal preference for newsletters and other publications... I like UC Davis and Tufts for info dissemination to laymen.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> No worries, Ann. Gerry gets credit for offering the hug.


 
oh let's just make it easy and i'll take one fr both of ya 8)


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

where on the list does U of F (ugh, go to he** gators) and Auburn fall.

Terry
Go Seminoles


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terry Devine said:


> where on the list does U of F (ugh, go to he** gators) and Auburn fall.
> 
> Terry
> Go Seminoles


U of Florida is always in the top ten.

Where in the top ten probably depends on the on the year and who makes up the list. 

I'll find the US News and World Report list.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Just as an FYI everybody, because there are so few vet schools, most in the veterinary medical world ignore the ranking lists. It's not like in human medicine where there are like over 150 med schools and like in law where there are 200 law schools. Instead of ranking them, most of the vet schools are usually known for something in terms of research or clinical medicine. For example, Colorado State and Minnesota are known for their holistic perspective. CSU, Penn, and Cornell are known for their equine programs. Tennessee is known for its exotics program. UC-Davis has an excellent nutrition program. Mizzou is known for strong orthopedics, neurology, and research animal pathology. Mizzou is also one of the few schools that gives nearly 2 full years of clinical experience instead of just one or 1.5. \\/ Unfortunately, that also means we don't get out for the summer for another 2.5 weeks. ](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here is USNWR's list.

Scroll down to "Rankings."

http://www.veterinaryschools.com/veterinary-school-rankings.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Mizzou is known for strong orthopedics, neurology, and research animal pathology. Mizzou is also one of the few schools that gives nearly 2 full years of clinical experience instead of just one or 1.5. ...


AND it always makes the top ten list.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

MizzouRAH! =D> =D> =D>


----------

